# NOT the way to do CPR



## EMTBandit (Sep 5, 2006)

Heres one way to practice CPR.  

http://www.jokesgallery.com/joke.php?joke=4181&id=1


----------



## Jon (Sep 5, 2006)

The best Boy Scout skit I ever saw...

A bunch of scouts hiking... one of the adults has a heart attack and falls down... after assessing him, they start CPR... a couple of scouts go for help... 2 scouts start "2-man" CPR... After several cycles, the guy doing compressions says he is getting tired... they agree to switch on the next cycle.... They switch... the guy doing compressions takes over for the guy doing ventilations. The "patient" gets up and starts doing compressions, and the ventilation guy lies down...

Funny as heck for all of us "adults" with CPR training... the kids don't always get it... but it is funny.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 6, 2006)

old pic but still funny... I use it lectures, nothing to loose your head about...

R/r 911


----------



## islandgal (Sep 17, 2006)

I think I saw Criss Angel do that......


----------

